# NO heat in '04 SE



## itznfb (Jan 21, 2009)

So, I purchased an '04 SE in the summer, everything was fine. winter comes, and i find now that i have no heat. now that's it's regurarly below 0 degrees it's really killing me. the only time i get any heat blowing into the car is when i reach about 25-30+ mph and the car is already warmed up. the engine seems to warm up at a normal speed, but when i try to warm up the car it just blows outside temperature air into the car.

i've read about air pockets in the cooling system being a common problem on A34's, but unsure of how to determine if that's my issue or not.... 

any advise?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Common problems on these Maximas. You need to "burp" the cooling system.


----------

